# what dosage is appropriate for clenbuterol and women?



## Cane (Feb 4, 2008)

What is a proper dosage for clenbuterol and women? is it 1-2 a day? 3-4 a day?
Is it better to cycle two weeks on, then take two weeks off, or go the full month then cycle off for two weeks?

thanks for the help.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 6, 2008)

typical dose is like 20 mcg's per one pill so for women the dose is typicaly built up to 80mcs-100mcg's. build up your dose cycle is typicaly 2-3 weeks tapering down when you are ready to end cycle to prevent a heavy crash. how ever long you are on take about that much time off to keep your body from adjusting to the effects of the clen.


----------

